# 'Merlin' Appy x Blagdon Cob 3YO Forest of Dean?



## shadowboy (17 October 2011)

I sold merlin just over a year ago and desperate to know he's ok- they dont reply to emails so wondered if anyone had seen this handsome chap?

He was sold to a family livering in the Forest of Dean area.
















Any news good or bad please. Even if you've seen him in passing I just want to know that he's being loved. 

Thanks


----------



## s4sugar (17 October 2011)

I don't see any appy charictaristics nor Blagdon?
He is grey.

Have you looked on NED or asked the passport issuer if he has been transferred?


----------



## shadowboy (17 October 2011)

Deff appy cross blagdon he's passported in the appy part need register. His dad was a blue and white hence the blue roan colouring. He has been transferred.


----------



## s4sugar (17 October 2011)

He may be an appy cross a Blagdon ( sabino marked) cob but he is actually a grey -not a blue roan.


----------



## shadowboy (17 October 2011)

s4sugar said:



			He may be an appy cross a Blagdon ( sabino marked) cob but he is actually a grey -not a blue roan.
		
Click to expand...

 Ok, cool well it doesnt really matter- I'm pretty sure the passport says roan on it- but I dont own him anymore so just trying to find out if he's happy- miss him loads  

Hoping someone will spot him from the pictures as he's quite unusual looking- although his winter coat is much darker- those pics were from september 2010


----------

